# Fibroscan



## laniec (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help me, my MD is trying to bill for the new FDA approved Fibroscan test which aids in the clinical management of chronic liver disease.  We were told to bill CPT: 91299, but I'm getting mixed feeback from the Medicare.gov site as to whether or not this is a covered service and if I should have MCR patients sign an ABN.  If anyone could please advise me, that would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Lorraine


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jul 1, 2014)

We are having a similar issue.  Provider wants to bill 91299 (unlisted) but I am seeing this as a category III code which will not be paid (0346T).  From the AMA website it looks like it should be reported in addition the correct ultrasound (in the case I am looking at - ultrasound of the liver) 76705, 0346T

Is anyone familiar with this?

Thank you


----------



## dverma (Feb 22, 2018)

I know this is old but I was wondering if anyone has actually used a code that medicare did pay for a fibroscan to be done in the office? If so what codes did you use and any modifiers?


----------



## Tine (Jul 26, 2018)

We use 91200-26 and Medicare does pay for it.


----------



## jhendrix08 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm hoping to get some help on Fibro Scan billing (91200); I know this an old post. I'm trying to find the indications for the FibroScan and not having much luck. Someone told us "any diabetic patient" and patients with chronic Hep C.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I'd be so grateful for some help.


----------

